# TDA7292



## DJ DRACO (May 10, 2008)

Busqué en la red, busqué en el Foro, busqué incluso en otros foros, y no puedo dar siquiera con el datasheet de este integrado de SGS Thompson Microelectronics. Por lo que pude rejuntar de información tendria una potencia media continua real de 100w y unos 150 rms.
Conociendo un poco como trabaja S.T. con respecto a las series de tda y teniendo en cuenta que:
TDA7293 - 80W
TDA7294 - 70W
TDA7295 - 50W
TDA7296 - 30W
Es factible que entregue unos 100w.

Por favor si alguien posee esas hojas de datos.

Gracias. aquí les dejo el circuito mejorado con rectificador y filtro incluido para construirse cualquiera de estas etapas de potencia con los TDA antes mencionados. Ya está incluido en el circuito un pequeño ecualizador pasivo de 3 bandas stereo con preamplificador integrado.

Espero les sirva.


Saludos.


----------



## Dano (May 10, 2008)

Estube buscando y parece que ese integrado no existe


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 10, 2008)

Gracias DANO, yo habia encontrado información muy vaga, seguramente tienes razón. 

Preguntita: t parece bien el diseño del circuito? porque los hago yo y siempre es bueno la experiencia de alguien más para mejorar.


----------



## carlitox (May 10, 2008)

Hola dj draco aca publico informaciónmación sobre el integrado TDA 7294 y te queria comentar que el circuito impreso le falta parte de MUTING/STAND-BY de este mismo integrado, yo arme este amplificador y suena muy bien, en otro hilo te pregunte lo mismo. espero que sirva esta información y agregues esta parte al impreso que me encanto como esta hecho, asi lo hago por mi impreso q hice para este amplificador da lastima ja, gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

Bueno, gracias. no agregue el mute y standby porque se me complicaba un poco la cosa y queria tenerlo listo lo antes posible. pero se lo agrego y lo vuelvo a postear aqui.


----------



## adrianksa (Ene 2, 2011)

bueno despues de unos cuantos años despues jeje 
Ver el archivo adjunto tda7292.pdf


----------



## peu123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Estoy montando un TDA7292 (40W + 40W)  con  un jack de entrada stereo 3.5mm proveniente de mi PC.

Los jacks son de 5 pins, lo cual creo, me permitirá utilizar los dos pins que funcionan como "breaker" para activar la función MUTE o incluso ST-BY.  ahorrándome un switch y evitando que el amplificador este funcionando cuando no hay señal de entrada.

Como tengo mis dudas, adjunto el diseño del circuito, así como datos técnicos del Jack de 3.5mm y del amplificador y agradecería vuestros consejos u opiniones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Esas funciones enmudecen el amplificador , pero sigue funcionando ! 

Aqui el datasheet : http://www.st.com/content/ccc/resou...df/jcr:content/translations/en.CD00236549.pdf

Saludos !


----------



## peu123 (Oct 30, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas funciones enmudecen el amplificador , pero sigue funcionando !
> 
> Saludos !



Cierto en el MUTE, pero si lo hiciese en el ST-BY al menos lograría que las salidas del amplificador se apagaran, o eso deduzco de la hoja técnica del amplificador, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

No se bien que hace cada funcion dentro del integrado


----------



## miguelus (Oct 31, 2012)

Buenos días.

Segun el Data Sheet, Tabla 4, página 7/22...
El Mute atenua la señal de entrada  75dB.
El Standby atenua la señal de entrada 110dB.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2012)

peu123 dijo:


> ahorrándome un switch y evitando que el amplificador este funcionando cuando no hay señal de entrada.


 
Por eso lo decía , no es que lo desconecte , solo "atenúa" 

Gracias Miguelus


----------



## peu123 (Oct 31, 2012)

Gracias a los dos por aclararme la duda y recordarme para la próxima vez a seguir las reglas de oro de los data sheets:

1-LEER EL DATA SHEET
2-SI NO ENTIENDES ALGO APLICAR REGLA 1
3-SI CREES QUE TE FALTAN DATOS APLICAR REGLA 1
4- "Pero es que....." SHHHHHH!! APLICAR REGLA 1
5- "Si, ya se, pero mi idea es....." CALLA MEMO IGNORANTE!! APLICAR REGLA 1!!

Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2012)

De todas maneras , no quita que te des el gusto de hacerlo . . . y dejarlo bien mudito


----------



## ChoN (Mar 21, 2018)

Hola a todos, les paso este diseño de un amplificador que armé con el IC TDA7292, y de paso planteo una duda/falla que tengo en el mismo.
El esquemático es básicamente el mismo que el sugerido por el fabricante en el datasheet, con diferencia que el circuito de mute/stand-by dejé sólo el divisor resistivo para que permanezca siempre en play.



Los parlantes son de 8 ohm, y la fuente de alimentación de 30+30.

El ampli funciona bien, pero el problema que tengo es con el nivel de la señal de entrada. Al superar la misma 1Vpp el pin 5 mute/stand-by se va a +Vs, con lo que se apagan las salidas. Primero dudé de un problema de temperatura, o protección de cortocircuito de salidas, pero no es el caso, está todo normal. En el datasheet no especifican nada con respecto al nivel de la señal de entrada, lo normal sería esperar que sature al superar cierto valor, pero no es el caso. Tampoco se logra obtener el máximo de potencia posible con 1Vpp, por lo que me tiene desconcertado.
Si alguien tuvo alguna experiencia similar, se agradecen comentarios.
Adjunto los diseños y el datasheet.

Saludos!


----------



## guarod (Mar 21, 2018)

ChoN dijo:


> Hola a todos, les paso este diseño de un amplificador que armé con el IC TDA7292, y de paso planteo una duda/falla que tengo en el mismo.
> El esquemático es básicamente el mismo que el sugerido por el fabricante en el datasheet, con diferencia que el circuito de mute/stand-by dejé sólo el divisor resistivo para que permanezca siempre en play.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 164860
> ...



segun mi experiensa con esos integrados, el pin de mute e stanbay, trabajan con un voltaje de 5 voltios, se lo puedes sacar con un regulador 7805, y listo no te compliques,,...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2018)

Fijate en la aplicación aplica el esquema que tiene la llave pero sin la llave y fijate el cuadro en la pag 13


----------



## ChoN (Mar 26, 2018)

Gracias por las respuestas, según el datasheet:

Es decir, que con +Vs = 30V, cualquier valor por debajo de 24v lo mantiene en estado "play".
En la práctica, reduje el valor de alimentación con diodos de 5A en serie a +/-28,6 y no lo hizo más, independientemente del nivel de la señal de entrada, probé hasta 3Vpp, por lo que deduzco que es una protección del propio IC cuando se acerca a los límites de operación. Espero sirva la experiencia.

Saludos.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

Yo además le pondría un cooler  al disipador mediante un LM7809


----------



## ChoN (Mar 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo además le pondría un cooler  al disipador mediante un LM7809



En mi caso utilicé un disipador reciclado de 5x4x15cm de 3 aletas, bien compacto, a máximo volumen la temperatura del IC se estabiliza alrededor de 60°C (ambiente 30°C) sin distorsión, por lo que no creo sea necesario. Sin dudas lo pondría si supera los 80/85°C.

Saludos.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

Te digo porque por ejemplo es muy común en minicomponentes  Sony y otros caros , que luego de unos años empiecen a entrar en protección y aunque los limpies y les renueves la grasa siliconada , dónde les das bastante volumen se apagan . . .  Solución : Cooler.

Hay un circuito muy sencillo con un termistor  y un regulador de voltaje que sólo lo enciende superada cierta temperatura.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2018)

Cuando empiezan a entar en protección, según estadistica del taller es el presagio de la muerte del amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

Si , al final ese nunca se terminó de quemar , sólo que cada vez se protegía antes , un cooler y está andando.


----------

